# Samsung LCD TV problem, update on same !



## r2d2 (18 Mar 2007)

Hi All,

I bought a Samsung 40 inch lcd tv (or is it 42)....Anyway, I got it last Summer in Power City. It's hooked up to a digital stb from ntl. A few days ago the screen went black but I could still hear the sound, I assumed it was an ntl signal issue so I changed channels but all were black and again with sound. I switched the TV off and then back on and it resolved the issue. The kids tell me that it's happened them a few times over the last couple of days and now, today, if I change a channel using the digi remote the screen of the TV goes black immediately and I have to switch off/on again to resolve. I'm assuming that it is a TV issue beacuse of the way I resolve the problem.....Has anyone any experience of this problem and suggestions/advice re; same ?? Also, has anyone any experience of Power City's service back up ??

Thanks,

r2d2


----------



## Sn@kebite (18 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*

Hi r2d2,
         I have that alot on my _Beko_ 21" tv. But it's just the scart cable coming from the sky box to the tv. The pins in the male side of the scart are loose and if the picture goes off, we just wriggle the cable a bit and it works until it goes off again Sometimes i just throw something at the tv and it does the trick. But yes!, it's the black screen but yet audio works.
Sky sold us the dodgy cable FYI, and it's gotten worse over about 2 years.


----------



## Z100 (18 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*



r2d2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I bought a Samsung 40 inch lcd tv (or is it 42)....Anyway, I got it last Summer in Power City. It's hooked up to a digital stb from ntl. A few days ago the screen went black but I could still hear the sound, I assumed it was an ntl signal issue so I changed channels but all were black and again with sound. I switched the TV off and then back on and it resolved the issue. The kids tell me that it's happened them a few times over the last couple of days and now, today, if I change a channel using the digi remote the screen of the TV goes black immediately and I have to switch off/on again to resolve. I'm assuming that it is a TV issue beacuse of the way I resolve the problem.....Has anyone any experience of this problem and suggestions/advice re; same ?? Also, has anyone any experience of Power City's service back up ??
> 
> ...



That's incredible, I started having the exact same problem (well, almost) with my Philips LCD TV/NTL Digital/Pioneer DVR set-up today! Bizarre! When we only have the NTL box in common it seems like that must be the problem, but I'm not so sure.

Until now I watched my Digital channels through the EXT1 channel on my TV, but today I can only hear the sound through that channel (black screen) - if I switch to the AV/SVHS channel I have picture and no sound  And when I try and play anything back on my DVR I have only picture.

I've changed nothing with my set-up, it was all working perfectly last night. Completely flummoxed. Help!!


----------



## Z100 (19 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*

It gets stranger and stranger - it all came right tonight  Without doing anything to the set-up. The picture on playback of recorded stuff is iffy (extremely dark), but it comes right after a few minutes. I'm guessing again that this is all down to my NTL Digital box, which had been playing up (_again_) in recent days, but can't figure out how it could be mucking up everything else. Any one else with a similar experience?


----------



## Z100 (19 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*

I spoke far, far, far, far too soon - it's all acting up again. Sound, no picture. Picture, no sound. Treble checked the scarts (usually the answer to these problems in the past), but they're fine. Driving me NUTS.


----------



## r2d2 (19 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*



Bushfire said:


> I spoke far, far, far, far too soon - it's all acting up again. Sound, no picture. Picture, no sound. Treble checked the scarts (usually the answer to these problems in the past), but they're fine. Driving me NUTS.


 
Well....an update, the picture is now disappearing without even changing channel !! I used to work for ntl so I'll make a call to them in the morning to see if they are experiencing any technical issues that could be causing this....I'm hoping it's not the TV but if it was the ntl signal, the stb or the scarts why would switching off/on the TV resolve it......


----------



## Z100 (19 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*



r2d2 said:


> Well....an update, the picture is now disappearing without even changing channel !! I used to work for ntl so I'll make a call to them in the morning to see if they are experiencing any technical issues that could be causing this....I'm hoping it's not the TV but if it was the ntl signal, the stb or the scarts why would switching off/on the TV resolve it......



Thanks r2d2, it would be great to find out from NTL if there's a problem at their end that would explain all this. After my last post last night the whole thing came right again - but when I got up this morning it was haywire again  If I could even work out what was the source of the problem - NTL, TV or DVR - I could try sorting it out. Grrrr.


----------



## r2d2 (20 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*



Bushfire said:


> Thanks r2d2, it would be great to find out from NTL if there's a problem at their end that would explain all this. After my last post last night the whole thing came right again - but when I got up this morning it was haywire again  If I could even work out what was the source of the problem - NTL, TV or DVR - I could try sorting it out. Grrrr.


 
Hi Bushfire,

Spoke briefly with an ntl tech today, they don't appear to be having any problems like this and he concurred that the turn the TV off/on remedy indicates that's where the problem lays....I've been onto Samsung (well, Dimpco in fact) and they are going to pick the set up within the next three days to get it checked out...Although I bought it last Summer, I actually didn't use it until Christmas because the room wasn't ready. So, €2,100 for a TV that's now €1,400 ( so much for an early adopter) and faulty after only three and a half months of use ! 


r2d2


----------



## john m (21 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*

I have a Philips 37“ LCD TV and am having problems too. When the TV is switched off using the remote it intermittently will not turn back on. The only way to restart it is to unplug it and leave it for 10-15 seconds before plugging it back in and turning it back on. The set was bought last July, its still under warranty but as the fault is not happening every time or even 50% of the time its hard to call a technician over and have him sit there until the error re-occurs. I done a search on google for the model of my TV and found that this is a common fault and the manufacturer knows about it. I just need the error to become more common so I can go back to the shop and demand a resolution.
For this reason I will never buy anything from this manufacturer, I will stick to the Sony or Panasonic that I had for years without a single fault! My mother bout a 40” Samsung LCD and that is starting to have sound problems, there is a constant buzzing sound coming from the speakers. I think what I have learned is that the Sony or Panasonic brands are more expensive for a good reason, they are just better quality.


----------



## Guest124 (25 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*

This is a totally unrelated story in some ways but It does show that we are still on a learning curve -manufacturers,TV Stations,Consumers regarding LCD TV,HD TV etc.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/home-...-freeze-cracked/2007/03/21/1174153126015.html


----------



## Guest127 (25 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*

maybe not as unrelated as you think. one of the models quoted is a 37lc2d and I have a 37lc2db and it has a serial number beginning with 612.  LG are probably the biggest sellers of tv in Australia. as the one I purchased was around €150 cheaper than when  I had previously priced it, I took out 3 year guarantee so plenty of time to find out if this 'fault' will occur in Europe.  thanks for link


----------



## Irish Fire (25 Mar 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*



john m said:


> I have a Philips 37“ LCD TV and am having problems too. When the TV is switched off using the remote it intermittently will not turn back on. The only way to restart it is to unplug it and leave it for 10-15 seconds before plugging it back in and turning it back on. The set was bought last July, its still under warranty but as the fault is not happening every time or even 50% of the time its hard to call a technician over and have him sit there until the error re-occurs. I done a search on google for the model of my TV and found that this is a common fault and the manufacturer knows about it. I just need the error to become more common so I can go back to the shop and demand a resolution.
> For this reason I will never buy anything from this manufacturer, I will stick to the Sony or Panasonic that I had for years without a single fault! My mother bout a 40” Samsung LCD and that is starting to have sound problems, there is a constant buzzing sound coming from the speakers. I think what I have learned is that the Sony or Panasonic brands are more expensive for a good reason, they are just better quality.


 
Funny I have the same problem with my Philips surround sound.


----------



## r2d2 (7 Apr 2007)

Just to update for anyone thinking of buying a Samsung TV......Despite Dimpco (the importers) telling me on the 20th of March that my faulty Samsung 40 inch LCD would be collected within 3/4 days (it wasn't) and despite a further call from me on the 29th of March where I was promised it would be picked up 'in two days'......It it still sitting here, in all its finest €2210 glory !!!!!

I was originally impressed by Dimpcos reaction to my fault report (as I think I reported earlier in this thread) but at this point I'm going bananas .....I will be calling their MD on Tuesday morning to escalate this issue and will report back !!


----------



## Guest124 (2 May 2007)

Any update on this sad saga r2d2?


----------



## r2d2 (7 May 2007)

BroadbandKen said:


> Any update on this sad saga r2d2?


 
Hi Broadbandken,

Well, I've had zero contact from Dimpco at all, I've been away quite a bit and haven't followed up the way I should have.....That said, I've just written to them this morning outlining all the details/history and requesting that they respond immediately and positively or I will be contacing the most senior person I can get my hands on in Samsung as well as the MD of both Dimpco and Power City. Strangely enough the problems have broadened and worsened....The TV now changes source all on it's own, sometimes goes onto the 'p' setting and starts at p89 and switches channel p87....p85....p83 etc. etc. The TV no longer accepts certain commands from the remote and I've also discovered by accident that if you touch/press either the frame or screen at either side of the TV about 4/5 inches from the top you can get it to switch off or back on if it has switched itself off !!!........When this stuff happens it kind of reminds me of the film Poltergeist when the little girl was looking at the 'interference' on their TV.......

I'm hoping that the wording in my communication might spur some action and I now have no choice but to be more pro-active in following this up as I have Mrs d2 now on my back about it......

r2d2


----------



## r2d2 (28 Jun 2007)

Hi All,

I had forgotten about this but just remembered and thought that it was only fair to update. As stated before, I was unhappy with the distributor's lack of response etc. and to be honest, when they finally took away the TV and reported back that they had it on test for a day and found no problem I was dubious. I suggested that it may be due to lack of ventilation as the TV is within a unit that I put together. 

Anyway, when I got the TV back I set it up on the stand outside of the unit...It worked fine ! Then I put it back in the unit and it quickly began to act up. I then cut out new ventilation slots in the unit but even this made no difference...Suddenly, a light bulb falshed just above my skull and I realised that the manual operation buttons at the side of the set might have something to do with the problems. As the TV warmed up and expanded slightly, the buttons were pressing against the side of the unit (it is quite snug) and causing the TV to do crazy things....So, a discreet bit of carpentry and all is fine !!

Moral of the story......Samsung LCD's are excellent...

The Distributor was unhelpful and the tech who collected the TV probably should have copped on to what the problem was when he saw the set up....

I need to think outside of the box more often....

r2d2


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jun 2007)

r2d2 said:


> the tech who collected the TV probably should have copped on to what the problem was when he saw the set up....


To be fair the cause of the problem was pretty obscure?


----------



## r2d2 (29 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> To be fair the cause of the problem was pretty obscure?


 
Yep, agreed!


----------



## angel40 (29 Jun 2007)

We have a philips 38''lcd and like others when it was turned on there was no picture only sound.  Gave it back to powercity and they passed it on to philips who took 3 weeks to fix the problem (TG for the portable). Everything is ok now. They all played the dumb blonde when i asked what the problem was though.


----------



## Stifster (1 Jul 2007)

*Re: Samsung LCD TV, can anyone help me with this problem ?*



john m said:


> For this reason I will never buy anything from this manufacturer, I will stick to the Sony or Panasonic that I had for years without a single fault! My mother bout a 40” Samsung LCD and that is starting to have sound problems, there is a constant buzzing sound coming from the speakers. I think what I have learned is that the Sony or Panasonic brands are more expensive for a good reason, they are just better quality.


 
Many TV's are made by the same manufacturer then just given a Sony or Phillips box or whatever. It's like buying clothes. They are not actually better TV's just more expensive labels.


----------

